# How to make popcorn crunchy?



## zx2sk8er

For some reason many times when I pop some popcorn it tends to come out kind of on the soggy side. Can somebody tell me how to fix this? The only thing I add is a little bit of oil to the popper and thats it. Sometimes its crunchy, usually it's not. Thanks for any help, and great forum by the way. I have been lurking for quite sometime.


----------



## 10Gauge

How about a hint as to what kind of popper you have.


If its a kettle unit, its important to open the doors when popping to let out steam.


----------



## DeviousTexan

A little bit of oil shouldn't cause the sogginess


----------



## bakpakva

Leave the doors slightly open when you pop, and make sure your popper has a warming tray that is turned on. If it doesn't have one, put the popped corn in the oven and dry it out a bit before serving.


----------



## MovingTarget

The type of corn you use can also make a difference. I recommend Snappy, have used MegaPop but found Snappy to be more crisp.


One last thought, don't serve right after it's popped, if you have a warming tray let it sit there (occasionally it around). I personally like it best about 1 hour after it's popped.


----------



## Nitemage

After popping the corn, place it in the oven at 200 degrees for around 15 minutes. This will dry it out and make it crisp.


----------



## Rahl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nitemage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After popping the corn, place it in the oven at 200 degrees for around 15 minutes. This will dry it out and make it crisp.



Sounds about like me.


I go: 220 at 20. Comes out great!


Whiles it's in the oven, I get drinks ready, other snacks, and get the movie ready to go.


----------



## joerod

Those are good ideas. I will try them tonite...


----------



## Golfadk

The crunchiness of your popcorn could also be a reflection of the type of corn you use. I personally go to popcornpopper and get my corn from them. I like the amish variety which is smaller and more crunchy. The red is also very good.


----------



## dandiodati

I just got a paragon theater pop machine and I noticed that the popcorn was not as crunchy as it should be, more chew. The second batch was better, but still not great.

I'm used some popcorn from costco, orville redenbacher's gourmet popping corn, so could it be the popcorn? Is this brand any good?


Here is the steps I did while using the machine in case it makes a difference:

1. Turn on lamp and heating elements(left it on for about 10 minutes).

2. Turn on kettle and let it heat up ~ 5 minutes.

3. Poured in ~1/4 cup wesson canola oil.

4. Poured in 1/2 cup popcorn.

5. Poured in a 1/4 teaspoon of Johnny's popcorn salt.


----------



## dandiodati

By the way is Johnny's popcorn salt like flavacol ? Since it is orange color, and indicates that it has a butter flavoriing?


----------



## tonyfan70

Burn it.


----------



## elmalloc

im hungry now


----------



## MidLife

What size kettle? What model machine? Does it have a heated deck?

Popcorn freshness and steam relate to popcorn's crispness. Make sure you have a freshness date on the popcorn. Use new only! Also, try to remove as much steam as possible while making popcorn. I open the door slightly and fan the enclosure with cardboard to move all the steam out as quickly as possible. Some popcorn spills out, but, what the hey.







Leave popcorn on the heated deck, stirring every fifteen minutes. Serve an hour later. You should get much better results.

Paragon has their own brand popcorn - just do a search for Country Harvest popcorn portion packs. They taste great and nice and crispy in my Paragon machine.

And, if you can, use coconut oil for "theater-taste"


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> 3. Poured in ~1/4 cup wesson canola oil.
> 
> 4. Poured in 1/2 cup popcorn.



Call me crazy, but I use 2 TABLESPOONS of canola oil for 1/2 cup of popcorn. Try cutting back on the oil.


Good luck,

Tom


----------



## elmalloc

ur crazy


----------



## dandiodati




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MidLife* /forum/post/12257961
> 
> 
> What size kettle? What model machine? Does it have a heated deck?
> 
> Popcorn freshness and steam relate to popcorn's crispness. Make sure you have a freshness date on the popcorn. Use new only! Also, try to remove as much steam as possible while making popcorn. I open the door slightly and fan the enclosure with cardboard to move all the steam out as quickly as possible. Some popcorn spills out, but, what the hey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave popcorn on the heated deck, stirring every fifteen minutes. Serve an hour later. You should get much better results.
> 
> Paragon has their own brand popcorn - just do a search for Country Harvest popcorn portion packs. They taste great and nice and crispy in my Paragon machine.
> 
> And, if you can, use coconut oil for "theater-taste"




The my theater pop is a 4oz machine with a heated deck. I tried making another batch while leaving the door more open to let out steam and that seemed to help, I also let the popcorn sit in the machine for a while.

Much better, but I did notice that the popcorn says best used by 05/2006, so it seems to be old. I'll have to get some new corn and try it.

Thanks


----------



## MidLife

yup. That's too old!

A fresh batch will really make all the difference!


----------



## elmalloc

really?


----------



## Reddig

Thanks for all the advice I had the same question but found this forum. I have a Funtime Kettle popper I believe it is and the popcorn sometimes is rubbery


----------



## toddman36

Add carmel to it! Mmmmm, yummy!


----------



## GreySkies

Reddig said:


> Thanks for all the advice I had the same question but found this forum. I have a Funtime Kettle popper I believe it is and the popcorn sometimes is rubbery


Thirty odd years ago, I worked in a movie theater that was voted as having the best popcorn in our city. I made quite a bit of that popcorn. We had two simple tricks to great crunchy popcorn. The first was to use double the oil. The second was to let it dry out overnight and reheat it the next day. Busy weekends always drove down the quality as it never had the chance to dry out completely.

At the concession stand, we were always asked how fresh the popcorn was. "Made it half an hour ago," was the standard response.


----------



## Reddig

GreySkies said:


> Thirty odd years ago, I worked in a movie theater that was voted as having the best popcorn in our city. I made quite a bit of that popcorn. We had two simple tricks to great crunchy popcorn. The first was to use double the oil. The second was to let it dry out overnight and reheat it the next day. Busy weekends always drove down the quality as it never had the chance to dry out completely.
> 
> At the concession stand, we were always asked how fresh the popcorn was. "Made it half an hour ago," was the standard response.


Very interesting and cool!!


----------



## Reddig

Letting the steam vent out of the popper more has really improved the crunch of my popcorn now. Thanks for the tip everyone!


----------



## Jonnypro16

Going to try this tonight lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitcher2020

Melt some sugar, toss your popcorn in the pot and coat, turn out in a bowl.


----------

